# rutenspitze abgebrochen was nun ?? mühl oder reperatur !!!



## siechstaler (11. Juli 2009)

hallo leute !!|wavey:|wavey:
durch ein kleines ungeschick mit großer wirkung ist mir meine ruten spitze abgebrochen und zwar am ersten ring oben ( nicht der endring sondern der erste ca.20cm vom rutenende )
ich bin total sauer auf mich |gr:|gr:
gibt es tips zur reperatur oder ist das gute teil einfach nur müll :v:v
es ist eine spin buster 60 von 3,00 m für 30-60gr wfg von spro
habe sie schon eine ganze zeit und komm ( oder kam ) mit ihr super zurecht
danke für jeden tip im voraus
tschüß |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## L-TownPlayer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: rutenspitze abgebrochen was nun ?? mühl oder reperatur !!!*

dies stellt kein problem dar 
ist mir auch schon passiert kommt halt auf die rute an steck oder tele


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: rutenspitze abgebrochen was nun ?? mühl oder reperatur !!!*



L-TownPlayer schrieb:


> dies stellt kein problem dar
> ist mir auch schon passiert kommt halt auf die rute an steck oder tele



Wieso stellt das kein Problem dar?|kopfkrat
Ne Rutenspitze oder nen Rutenblank überhaupt, wie willst du den bitte reparieren?#c
Ein kaputter z.B. abgebrochener Ring stellt kein Problem dar, aber ein Bruch eines Rutenteils, heißt doch meines Wissens nach, dass kein Weg bleibt, außer der Austausch des Segments bei Tele- oder des kompletten Rutenteils bei Steckruten.
;+
Wenn das Modell dann ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, wo willst du dann noch Ersatz beschaffen?
Beim Hersteller geht meist nach wenigen Jahren nichts mehr, von der finanziellen Rentabilität ganz zu schweigen.
Wenn du da was mehr oder besser weißt, dann erhelle unseren Geist, das interessiert sicherlich nicht nur mich!|director:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: rutenspitze abgebrochen was nun ?? mühl oder reperatur !!!*



siechstaler schrieb:


> rutenspitze abgebrochen was nun ?? mühl oder reperatur !!!


:v

Das muss heißen:" Rutenspitze abgebrochen, was nun? Müll oder Reparatur?#6

Mühl+e gibts beim Müller, Reperatur => keine Ahnung, kann man das essen?:q


----------



## siechstaler (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: rutenspitze abgebrochen was nun ?? mühl oder reperatur !!!*

selbstverständlich heißt es MÜLL :q:q:q
war etwas spät geworden wo ich mein hilferuf geschrieben habe  ( danke für den hinweis wegen der rechtschreibung )
es ist eine steckrute und ist sie nun MÜLL  oder geht sie zu reparieren
bis dann danke #h#h#h#h
übrings eine ganze zeit ist 1jahr und 2 monate aber sie ist fast immer in gebrauch


----------



## antonio (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: rutenspitze abgebrochen was nun ?? mühl oder reperatur !!!*

schreib doch mal ganz einfach ne mail an den hersteller oder geh zu deinem händler und frag ob das teil noch zu besorgen ist.
du könntest auch mal prüfen, ob ne versicherung dafür eintritt.


antonio


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: rutenspitze abgebrochen was nun ?? mühl oder reperatur !!!*

"Müll" ist die Rute ganz sicher nicht! Eine Reparatur in dem Sinne, das abgebrochene Stück wieder zu befestigen, ist wohl kaum möglich. Man kann aber den Ring, an dem die Rute gebrochen ist, entfernen und statt dessen einen Spitzenring aufkleben. Anschließend ist das gute Stück zwar 20 cm kürzer und etwas härter in der Aktion, aber immer noch zu gebrauchen. Gehe mal zu deinem Gerätehöker, wenn der gut ist, macht er das sofort fertig. Das ist nicht viel Aufwand!
Ansonsten soll er mal bei SPRO anrufen (Die Spin Buster ist von Spro) und da mal etwas rumjammern. Deren Service ist recht gut und ziemlich kulant, vielleicht kann man denen auch ein neues Spitzenteil entlocken....#6

Gruß Carsten#h


----------



## L-TownPlayer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: rutenspitze abgebrochen was nun ?? mühl oder reperatur !!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Wieso stellt das kein Problem dar?|kopfkrat
> Ne Rutenspitze oder nen Rutenblank überhaupt, wie willst du den bitte reparieren?#c
> Ein kaputter z.B. abgebrochener Ring stellt kein Problem dar, aber ein Bruch eines Rutenteils, heißt doch meines Wissens nach, dass kein Weg bleibt, außer der Austausch des Segments bei Tele- oder des kompletten Rutenteils bei Steckruten.
> ;+
> ...



ja weiter mein angeldockter in berlin mach das sehr günstig man muß halt abwiegen 
ob es das wert ist oder nicht 
was hat die rute gekostet sprich 
wenn sie bloß 50€ gekostet hat 
kauf dir eine neue 
blos wen die rute 250€ gekostet hat dann würde ich schon mal 20-30€ investieren


----------



## Locke4865 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: rutenspitze abgebrochen was nun ?? mühl oder reperatur !!!*

Rep ist schon möglich aber etwas aufwendig und die Aktion könnte leiden

ein Kumpel hat mir meine #2 Fliegenrute auch wieder hingekriegt siehe Bilder
Er hat ein passendes Teil einer Ersatzspitze in die gebrochene Stelle inplantiert#6
und diese Rute hat kaum an Aktion eingebüßt und bis jetzt hält's auch


----------



## Student (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: rutenspitze abgebrochen was nun ?? müll oder reperatur !!!*



siechstaler schrieb:


> es ist eine spin buster 60 von 3,00 m für 30-60gr wfg von spro



Dann hast du jetzt wohl eine Buster Siechstaler mit 2,8m Länge und einem geschätzten WG von 60-100 Gramm?


----------



## siechstaler (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: rutenspitze abgebrochen was nun ?? müll oder reperatur !!!*



Student schrieb:


> Dann hast du jetzt wohl eine Buster Siechstaler mit 2,8m Länge und einem geschätzten WG von 60-100 Gramm?


 

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat so gesehen ist es ein vorteil wenn man ( MANN ) sich unvorsichtig anstellt 
HI, HI ,HI


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: rutenspitze abgebrochen was nun ?? mühl oder reperatur !!!*

Der Beitrag von Locke4865 war jetzt mal echt aufschlussreich, zumal mit Beispiel und sogar Bildern => klasse!#r

Wenn ich das recht verstanden habe, wird bei so einer Reparatur im Prinzip, ein so wie die Rute an der Bruchstelle, konisch verlaufendes Flickstück eingesetzt, dass im Außendurchmesser, etwa dem Innendurchmesser der Bruchstelle entspricht, eingefügt.
Den Rest besorgen Schmirgelpapier Rutengarn, Harz, Rutenlack etc..
War mir neu, obgleich es eigentlich ganz logisch ist und man selbst hätte drauf kommen können.#q
Für solche Reparaturen wird es aber wahrscheinlich nicht so wahnsinnig viele geben, die zur Durchführung im Stande sind. Dafür müsste man schon eine ganze Masse Rutensegmente und Rutenüberbleibsel, in zig Durchmessern in der Werkstatt lagern haben, um stets das passende Teil zu haben.|kopfkrat


----------



## TRANSformator (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: rutenspitze abgebrochen was nun ?? mühl oder reperatur !!!*

Das wäre auch mein Tipp gewesen. Das Spitzenteil zu reparieren ist evtl möglich, aber da es sich in dem Bereich befindet, wo die Rute die meiste Aktion zeigt nicht unbedingt sinnvoll, wenn man nicht gerade einen Bekannten mit goldenen Fingern hat kostenmäßig auch nicht unbedingt rentabel.

Daher würde ich folgendes machen:
Das kaputte Spitzenteil würde ich etwas kürzen, wenn der Ring an der Bruchkante noch vorhanden ist, würd ich den entfernen oder knapp hinter dem Ring abschneiden. Der alte Spitzenring wird wohl nicht mehr passen, einfach nen passenden besorgen und dann mit Heißkleber gefüllt aufkleben. Wurfgewicht und Einsatzgebiet ändern sich dadurch natürlich etwas, aber ne gute Aalrute etc. ist es dann immer noch. Alternativ gibt es noch Spitzenringe mit einer Aufnahme für Schwing- bzw Feederspitzen. Die kannste dann ganz normal benutzen oder mit Feederspitze, ergo sehr breites Verwendungsgebiet.

Da die Rute ja auch noch nicht so alt ist, würde ich zusätzlich noch versuchen, ein originales Spitzenteil zu bekommen. Wenn das zu bekommen sein sollte und preislich auch interessant ist, haste nacher die Allroundrute überhaupt. Kannst sie mit dem neuen originalen Spitzenteil benutzen wie eh und je, bei härterem Einsatz nimmste das reparierte, gekürzte Spitzenteil und hast dann zusätzlich noch die Option, das gekürzte Spitzenteil mit ner Feederspitze (gibts überall günstig) beim Grundangeln auf Aal, Zander und Weißfisch einzusetzen.

Gruß


----------



## Locke4865 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: rutenspitze abgebrochen was nun ?? mühl oder reperatur !!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Für solche Reparaturen wird es aber wahrscheinlich nicht so wahnsinnig viele geben, die zur Durchführung im Stande sind. Dafür müsste man schon eine ganze Masse Rutensegmente und Rutenüberbleibsel, in zig Durchmessern in der Werkstatt lagern haben, um stets das passende Teil zu haben.|kopfkrat


 
Ich hab die "Ersatzspitze" beim Gerätehändler geholt
das Bruchstück mitgenommen und probiert was passen könnte
das Inplantat ist etwa 30 cm lang also beide Seiten ca 15cm eingeschoben wurde mir Epoxy 2K verklebt und mit normaler Bindeseide zum Rutenbau verstärkt und überlackiert


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: rutenspitze abgebrochen was nun ?? mühl oder reperatur !!!*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> Ich hab die "Ersatzspitze" beim Gerätehändler geholt
> das Bruchstück mitgenommen und probiert was passen könnte
> das Inplantat ist etwa 30 cm lang also beide Seiten ca 15cm eingeschoben wurde mir Epoxy 2K verklebt und mit normaler Bindeseide zum Rutenbau verstärkt und überlackiert



Jooo, so habe ich mir das auch vorgestellt!#6


----------



## siechstaler (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: rutenspitze abgebrochen was nun ?? mühl oder reperatur !!!*

#6#6 vielen dank für tips und tricks an alle #6#6
petri an alle und gute fänge fürs restliche jahr :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
gruß siechstaler #h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Barschfeind (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: rutenspitze abgebrochen was nun ?? mühl oder reperatur !!!*

Hat jemand eine Telefonnummer von Spro?
Meine Rutenspitze (Spro Spin Buster 40) ist auch abgebrochen.
Würde mir Notfalls auch eine neues Spin Buster 40 kaufen . Aber leider bekomme ich keine mehr.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: rutenspitze abgebrochen was nun ?? mühl oder reperatur !!!*

*SPRO Deutschland GmbH* - Wielandstrasse 2 - 99423 Weimar - Deutschland 
      Tel.: +49 3643 77740 - Fax: +49 3643 777420 - Email: mail@spro.de


----------

